# tumblr



## tribal girl

In recent times it seems I've developed a bit of an obsession with www.tumblr.com. I'm forever on there huntin' for quality pictures of God knows what or who.



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Tumblr is a microblogging platform that allows users to post text, images, videos, links, quotes and audio to their tumblelog, a short-form blog. Users can follow other users, or choose to make their tumblelog private. The service emphasizes ease of use.



I just wondered if anyone else here uses it, or has an account as I recently signed up myself. I also signed up to a similar blog before but couldn't stand the entire layout and whatnot so just abandoned it. This one on the other hand is fairly nice to use. So I'd be interested to see what everyone else is into etc if you're willing to share.


----------



## ocean

You and Keni actually turned me on to Tumblr.......
Its pretty cool- Lots of pics  
I like it.


Just checked out your page- LOVE IT!


----------



## addictivepersona

I joined it the other day but can't for the life of me figure out how to add stuff to my page!  I feel so completely dumb for not being able to figure it out.


----------



## Pander Bear

http://zedsmith.tumblr.com/


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> You and Keni actually turned me on to Tumblr.......
> Its pretty cool- Lots of pics
> I like it.



Why don't you sign up yourself?. I love seeing what other people are into. 



addictivepersona said:


> I joined it the other day but can't for the life of me figure out how to add stuff to my page!  I feel so completely dumb for not being able to figure it out.



It's simple. Just go to the 'Dashboard' section and select from the options at the top of the page. Say in this case you wanna add a picture, just click on the 'photo' button:





That'll then take you to this page:





Where you can either upload a pic directly from your PC by using the 'Browse' button, or copy and pasting a pic where it says 'Use a URL instead'. You then just add tags on the right hand side to make your posts easy to find when others are searching. Same applies for all the other options on the dashboard. 

If you meant the actual _layout_ of your page I can guide you through that too. You only have to ask. 



Pander Bear said:


> http://zedsmith.tumblr.com/



Following.


----------



## addictivepersona

^ Thank you SO much!  I feel so dumb for not having been able to figure that out.  Once I change my name on there I'll post it over here.

Edit:  Here it is:  <Tumblr deleted> Have yet to post anything meaningful as of yet.  Still a bit shook up from a dream I had last night.


----------



## Pander Bear

wat do you think, tg?


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


> Why don't you sign up yourself?. I love seeing what other people are into.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple. Just go to the 'Dashboard' section and select from the options at the top of the page. Say in this case you wanna add a picture, just click on the 'photo' button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll then take you to this page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you can either upload a pic directly from your PC by using the 'Browse' button, or copy and pasting a pic where it says 'Use a URL instead'. You then just add tags on the right hand side to make your posts easy to find when others are searching. Same applies for all the other options on the dashboard.
> 
> If you meant the actual _layout_ of your page I can guide you through that too. You only have to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Following.



I may try that later on today if I getthe chance.....Honestly I am a tad intimidated but I'll give it a go......

Pander has awesome shit on his!!!!


----------



## ocean

Okay, I created a page-
I can be found at http://skeletonoftrust.tumblr.com/-
I think I'm doing it right.....I think my theme may be a little difficult to navigate- but you can tell me


----------



## addictivepersona

^ I like your theme!


----------



## tribal girl

addictivepersona said:


> Thank you SO much!  I feel so dumb for not having been able to figure that out.  Once I change my name on there I'll post it over here.



That's OK. It wasn't easy for me at first either. But I guess persistence and random button pressing pays off. :D



Pander Bear said:


> wat do you think, tg?



I'm thinkin' you like your architecture. 



ocean said:


> I think my theme may be a little difficult to navigate- but you can tell me



Yeah, I like that theme and everything (style wise) but it's a bitch to navigate. In terms of themes the simplest ones are better imo cuz it leaves more room for your own personal touch without going OTT. If you go through the list, I think 'Cargo Theme', 'Papercut', 'Rubber Cement' and 'Chunky' are some of the better ones. And believe me, I've been through most the free ones. But if you scroll right down to the bottom of the page it's possible to 'Browse More Themes' if you want more options.

You can also personalise the basic theme by going to 'Customize', then to 'Appearance'. This enables you to change the colour of your font etc. And if you scroll further down the list you can upload your own background image (only if it's already saved to your PC in your picture library) to your theme. As long as it's say no smaller than 1024x1024 and compliments your theme it'll work just fine. That's why it's best to go for a simple theme, then your background can be as crazy as you want and still look cool.


----------



## Kenickie

http://papersnake.tumblr.com


----------



## ocean

^Following.

TG- I'm gonna play around with it today 
We will see what happens.........


----------



## tribal girl

How on earth do you comment on peoples photos?.

I can't figure it out.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I've just joined up.

I've kept a livejournal for the past 7 years, I still use it now and then but it's lost it's charm for me. I'll see how I do with this.


----------



## Mysterier

tribal girl said:


> How on earth do you comment on peoples photos?.
> 
> I can't figure it out.



if i'm not mistaken, they have to have it set to accept replies.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

^ooooooohhhhh


----------



## AmorRoark

Haha, you guys & Kristen. 

I'll probably join up today. Hooray!

edit: Wow, that was easy! Here's my rough start: http://amypantz.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

you guys & kristen & tumblr in one great image


----------



## ocean

AmorRoark said:


> Haha, you guys & Kristen.
> 
> I'll probably join up today. Hooray!
> 
> edit: Wow, that was easy! Here's my rough start: http://amypantz.tumblr.com/



following.


I really like tumblr.
Its fun.
I'm glad you guys introduced me to it.


----------



## AmorRoark

I'm following everyone on here too.


----------



## addictivepersona

AmorRoark said:


> I'm following everyone on here too.



You lie.  You're not following me!   

(Don't feel obligated to follow me--Not only do I have nothing of interest up yet, but I highly doubt anything of interest will ever get put up.  I make these blog/social website accounts and barely use the stuff.)


----------



## AmorRoark

Sorry, I didn't see you link. Adding now.


----------



## Mysterier

oh -- MYSTERIER TUMBLR -- yar!


----------



## addictivepersona

AmorRoark said:


> Sorry, I didn't see you link. Adding now.



Thanks, but don't expect much, lol.  At least not 'til winter break.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so any reason why you guise went with tumblr instead of blogger or wordpress ?


----------



## Kenickie

because tumblr is a lot more...mmm how you say...social?


----------



## tribal girl

I originally started using blogger.com and hated everything about it so gave up on it. I'm not much of a talker, but I am very visual and enjoy sharing pictures I'm particularly fond of with others. And tumblr's perfect for that imo.


----------



## theotherwoman

Mine is disturbedwoman.tumblr.com and i mostly just post pictures.


----------



## chrissie

I'm still undecided what blog to go with.  This is what I've found so far with my limited tinkering...

*Tumblr*
Pros - customizable, iPhone app, free domain mapping
Cons - relatively new (concerned it may lose funding/disappear)

*Posterous*
Pros - customizable, domain mapping
Cons - very new, WTF kind of name is Posterous?

*Blogger/Blogspot*
Pros - very easy to use, customizable, domain mapping, Google owns it
Cons - no iPhone app

*Wordpress*
Pros - been around for a long time, lots of modules/widgets designed just for WP
Cons - $$$ pay for domain mapping, custom templates and anything else interesting


----------



## Medi57

*snip*


----------



## addictivepersona

Following everybody here because I need another way to waste my time your Tumblrs look cool.  No worry about reciprocating as I haven't really posted anything *too* interesting, but if you wanna follow, mine is , <Tumblr deleted>.


----------



## tribal girl

^I just looked at who the new person following me was, and I thought you might be a bluelighter. I'll follow you too.


----------



## Kenickie

followin EVERYONE


----------



## addictivepersona

tribal girl said:


> ^I just looked at who the new person following me was, and I thought you might be a bluelighter. I'll follow you too.


Compared to you (and a lot of people here) I'm a Green Lighter.


----------



## 33Hz

I just starting following everyone in this thread. I'm the dude with the badger avatar.


----------



## tribal girl

^I like your page, it's cool.


----------



## ocean

I think I'm following everyone listed now  ??


----------



## 33Hz

tribal girl said:


> ^I like your page, it's cool.



Cheers, miss. I like yours as well.


----------



## Jamshyd

chrissie said:


> I'm still undecided what blog to go with.  This is what I've found so far with my limited tinkering...
> 
> *Tumblr*
> Pros - customizable, iPhone app, free domain mapping
> Cons - relatively new (concerned it may lose funding/disappear)
> 
> *Posterous*
> Pros - customizable, domain mapping
> Cons - very new, WTF kind of name is Posterous?
> 
> *Blogger/Blogspot*
> Pros - very easy to use, customizable, domain mapping, Google owns it
> Cons - no iPhone app
> 
> *Wordpress*
> Pros - been around for a long time, lots of modules/widgets designed just for WP
> Cons - $$$ pay for domain mapping, custom templates and anything else interesting



That actually helps me, but I _still_ don't get it :D.

I mean it (everyone's tumbler page here) is _very_ pretty to look at. But I still don't understand how this is any different from Blogger?

Is it that people don't post blog-sized text on it (it seems to be more picture-oriented)?

Or is it more ADD, phone-app friendly? :D

I mean I might make one, but I still don't "get" it... lol.


----------



## Kenickie

why thank you jamz


----------



## addictivepersona

Jamshyd said:


> That actually helps me, but I _still_ don't get it :D.
> 
> I mean it (everyone's tumbler page here) is _very_ pretty to look at. But I still don't understand how this is any different from Blogger?
> 
> Is it that people don't post blog-sized text on it (it seems to be more picture-oriented)?
> 
> Or is it more ADD, phone-app friendly? :D
> 
> I mean I might make one, but I still don't "get" it... lol.



I've seen blog-sized text on some.  A lot of people do mainly use it for eye-candy though--I think that's the big appeal.  And that the whole interface is very customizable.

BTW:  Anyone who's "followed" me within the past week or so:  I will check out your tumblr soon!  I'm behind on everything, lol.


----------



## Kenickie

i reccomended tribal girl's tumblr to the tumblr authorities, because i think it's that awesome


----------



## ocean

^Woo-hoo! I will have to look up how to do that and recommend it too!!


----------



## Kenickie

i totally forgot how i did it...i was just looking at the reccomended blogs and then i clicked something and it was like "Do you want to recommend a blog?" and i was like FUCK YES TRIBAL GIRL


----------



## Pander Bear

kenickie has a new theme... I need an even better new theme!


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> ^Woo-hoo! I will have to look up how to do that and recommend it too!!





Kenickie said:


> i totally forgot how i did it...i was just looking at the reccomended blogs and then i clicked something and it was like "Do you want to recommend a blog?" and i was like FUCK YES TRIBAL GIRL



Aw, you guys.  

I think it's only every Tuesday or something. I'm sure I was on there last week and there was a lil' box to the right which read, "it's Tuesday, time to recommend a blog". Or summink like that anyway.



Pander Bear said:


> kenickie has a new theme... I need an even better new theme!



The themes drive me crazy. I can spend ages siftin' through all the options cuz I'm so damn fussy. Both of your themes are cool though. I like the ones where you see all the boxes together, ones with an archive button, and preferably something which can be customised slightly. My current one won't allow me to add my own background which is infuriating cuz it's dull. But I sure as hell ain't going through the list of themes again for a while as I drove myself stir crazy yesterday.

Also, I recommend http://somehillbilly.tumblr.com/. We're forever reblogging and liking each others posts so I give a thumbs up to her/him (I've not decided on the gender yet).

And I now have another obsession - www.listal.com. Holy crap, keep me away from all those damn photos.


----------



## ocean

Whoa, I do like Keni's theme.........I like that you can see her Likes on the side


----------



## Kenickie

lol

the themes fucking drive me insane too, lol and that somehillbilly is totally awesome :D


----------



## Kenickie

ocean said:


> Whoa, I do like Keni's theme.........I like that you can see her Likes on the side



yeah that was the tipping point on that one, and i like the colours and the EXCITING YELLING FONT.

but you know i could spend all day searching through that fucking theme list.


----------



## tribal girl

Huh, someone stopped following me. It was either the Drew Barrymore marathon, or the gender bending photos of women that did it. LOL. Who needs 'em.


----------



## ocean

Wasntme
I liked the Drew Barrymore marathon..........
And I like the gender bending photos of women...........
I like it all


----------



## Kenickie

yeah, who would stop following tg? her photos rule!

and ocean, i love the photos of houses you post...they are awesome..


----------



## Jamshyd

So I made a page and "followed" those of you whom I already have on FB. Yet, only one of you () followed me back, bastards!

My thingy uses brown text and my old(er) BL avatar.


----------



## spork

cause i totally need something to distract me from the last leg of my semester :D

http://kerrbearsmurf.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

i must be really fucking self absorbed, but i get all excited when i post something and then when i check back later that evening it's been reblogged tons of times. amirite? it's like, fucking _cool_, people like the same stuff i do!

(even if it's 12year olds reblogging the fang banger picture lol)


----------



## ocean

^I noticed you were saying you haven't seen True Blood......and you started reading the books.
GO RENT SEASON ONE NOW! :D
If you don't become obsessed I will be shocked. That show is addictive, fun, hilarious, and Eric is hotter than hot!  (after the hair cut)
The fangbanger thing you posted was cute.
I went tumblr crazy last night- I was on for hours.............
I just wish I could write comments to things people post besides just ing 

Oh, and I submitted TG !!


----------



## Kenickie

so we watched like the first 4 episodes last night after i finished the first book (and put book two on hold at the library! ) and i've got the rest of season one and two on Pander's laptop to breeze through today while he's at work. I've seen a couple episodes scattered through the years, and I do remember the episode where Eric gets his haircut! LoL and people thinking they were gay for each other in the track suits? LOL anyway

ocean i agree, sometimes i really want to leave comments and can't  i started following this new person and all of his/her stuff is so freaking cute i want to hump their leg. (the person i got the Kstew Morrissey quote from) BUT I CANNOT TELL HER THESE THINGS. well i guess, that's what ask me boxes are for?

hm.

TG I SUBMITTED YOU AGAIN TOO. TG GONNA BE INTERNET POPULAR.


----------



## ocean

^  Yeah....There is a girl I wanna talk to on Tumblr too and can't  Makes me sad.

I couldn't stop last night when I found a few new things on there- then started following a couple new ones and got SUCKED IN for literally HOURS and my eyes were crossing I was so tired but couldn't peel away:D hahaha

What are you putting TG under- Entertainment or Personalities or what? So I am sure to list her under the same when I suggest her again.............


----------



## theartofwar

what's a guy gotta do to get started up in here.


----------



## tribal girl

^Say what?. :D

Thanks for puttin' my name forward, gals. Appreciated. 

I would classify my tumblr as 'personalities'. That's the main focus anyway, so whatever. :D

Re: True Blood. I've been watching from the start and we're currently into season two here in the UK (which I think is a whole lot better than season one). Anyway, it wasn't until I was being the lame geek that I am and was busy makin' a screencap from Kalifornia when I realised that's the same actress who plays Maryanne in True Blood.






As for talking to various people, just do it. I stuck a message in someone's ask box the other day just to tell them I thought their page was awesome. She then started following me back. 

Also, apologies for bombarding everyone with photos of Mary Timony from various angles and whatnot. I just need to get it out of my system and then I'll be fine.


----------



## Kenickie

ive been submitting her under personalities.

damn tg england is BEHIND. we're on like season 5 here in the US!

and i remember reading reviews once season two came out and like rolling stone was like THANK GOD they got their accent straight and realized people in Louisiana have AIR CONDITIONING and not EVERY TREE IN THE WHOLE WORLD IS COVER IN MOSS.

:D


----------



## ocean

^Yeah- they did great on the accents- and next summer will be season 4 I think...........


TG-I listed you under personalities the first time, so I'm glad I did :D
TrueBlood- Yeah, I gotta go rent season 3 - I saw most of it online but I want to refresh and see the finale.......
I don't know if Eric, Pam or Lafayette is my favorite b/c they're all awesome


taow- Signing up was pretty easy- I don't remember exactly how I did it but go to Tumblr.com and the front page there should give basic step by step instructions on how to get started!


----------



## Kenickie

fuckin' LOL i was telling Pander last night that the only type of black cooks I ever waitressed with in Louisiana were exactly like Lafayette, and that we needed one of those in our social circle!

and Eric is much sexier in the books imho

omg so ADDICTED to tumblr its sucking my time away from Bluelight!


----------



## ocean

^Everyone needs a Lafayette in their life.
He reminds me of one of my good friends growing up- (Who I still talk to)


----------



## theartofwar

oh shit, so far I've managed to get my tattoo as my header, and my face on the page bahahah

http://dunfearthereaper.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mariposa

http://www.mariposalily.tumblr.com

Haven't posted anything of value yet, but planning to put some photography up later today/tomorrow.  I'll follow all of ya


----------



## Kenickie

~following~


----------



## ocean

Me2


----------



## theartofwar

first post - this is going to be very consuming I can tell already


----------



## Mariposa

Whoa... they have Tumblr for Blackberry (), Iphone, Android, Facebook... I'm not letting it into my Facebook.  My friend in FL said eventually they will all implode on each other or something and wind up as "myidroidtwitberryface" or something like that.

Happy to follow you all.  My page will primarily be dedicated to photography and creative writing about world events, politics, travel, and just everyday fun times.    I plan to take a photography class after the holidays, when Santa will hopefully bring me a really great DSLR camera.


----------



## theartofwar

Ooooh DSLR cameras are incredible, I'm gonna camp out on your roof and wait for santa muhahahhaa


----------



## Kenickie

COMMENT OPTION?!!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?

i can has secret knowledge?

i just changed my theme/picture/all that shit for the millionth time. ADDICTED TO THIS FUCKING SITE.


----------



## tribal girl

Huh, I changed my theme the other day too. I'm stickin' with this one though. It's pretty awesome. :D

_*Goes to look at yours*_


----------



## Kenickie

holy shit omg i figured it out. ITS ON NAO NUKKAS

TURN ON YOUR CMMT OPTION AND I SPAM THE SHIT OUTTA ALL YA'LLS


----------



## Kenickie

hey tg, i like your theme. i think it suits your tumblr really well. i think i wanna upload a background on to my theme...


----------



## ocean

Going now to check out your themes and try to figure out comment option..............


----------



## tribal girl

How d'ya do it then, missy?.


----------



## Kenickie

comment option


----------



## tribal girl

Well, I must be incredibly dense cuz I can't see it.


----------



## Kenickie

what the frack, maybe it has to do with my theme?


----------



## ocean

^I couldn't either- and I can't figure out how to set it up but I think I'm gonna play around with it a while today-


----------



## ocean

I THINK I have it ??? 
I changed my theme but I'm not too excited about it- Love the green but I liked the black background from the other one I had more- Only this one has the option of choosing to view my likes and who I follow, which I like.
Hmmmmm...............


EDIT: I signed up for the disqus thing.......do you see a place to comment on my page?


----------



## tribal girl

All I see is an 'ask' button. No comments box.


----------



## tribal girl

Aw, thanks. 

Right, I added the comments thingy now. I've just checked some old posts and it doesn't appear to be there so I'll post something else and see. 

edit: hmmmm, I think it might be my theme. And I ain't changin' that so...


----------



## AmorRoark

I really like your theme.


----------



## ocean

I like TG's theme too- I didn't get any comment OD............??
See AmorR and TG both have a "Reply" button, and Keni too did last night and I commented.......
!?!?!?! Im confused.


----------



## ocean

^Okay, When I go to my page- AND i can LIKE your comment! Cool
 I was thinking it would pop up like, in the regular feed I see........

I went a little nutso last night and today again- I can't stop- I posted like two to three more pages of pictures! :D


----------



## Kenickie

omg when I'm not high I'm gonna comment like a motherfucker


----------



## addictivepersona

Just wanted to post an apology to anyone who's followed me and I haven't reciprocated:  Behind in everything interwebz lately.  I might catch up over Thanksgiving break but possibly over winter break.  Sorry all.


----------



## tribal girl

^S'allright. 

You don't have to be a post whore like the rest of us. :D


----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> yeah, who would stop following tg? her photos rule!
> 
> and ocean, i love the photos of houses you post...they are awesome..



Thanks Keni! I don't think I saw this before
I love that kinda stuff...........right now I'm loving the outdoor living and unusual living spaces


----------



## tribal girl

What the fudge?. 






How do I find out what my friggin' IP address is?. QUICK!!!. 

*EDIT:* Panic over. It seems to have resumed again. wtf. :D

*EDIT #2:* Dang it, it won't let me post or reblog!. Since when was there a limit?!. 

Someone help me on the IP addy thing, plz.


----------



## AmorRoark

ocean said:


> Thanks Keni! I don't think I saw this before
> I love that kinda stuff...........right now I'm loving the outdoor living and unusual living spaces



I'm loving your posts of these too.  They definitely give me a sense of serenity in a stressful time for me right now. Thanks!


----------



## tribal girl

OverDone said:


> WhatIsMyIP.com or IPchicken.com



Thanks, much obliged. 

It seems to be working now anyway. I dunno what the friggin' frack is going on. Personally, I think they're trying to tell me I'm postin' too much shite.


----------



## ocean

AmorRoark said:


> I'm loving your posts of these too.  They definitely give me a sense of serenity in a stressful time for me right now. Thanks!



 I'm so glad 
I'm sorry to hear your going through a stressful time.

Imagine catching a nap on one of those feathery, soft beds with flowers, trees and a soft breez surrounding you...........its calm, and peaceful......some birds are chirping and you're snuggled into cozy pillows 
(Trying to create a vibe for you)


----------



## Kenickie

TUMBLR HAS BEEN DOWN ALL DAY. NO TUMBLING FOR ME. 

fuck!


----------



## theotherwoman

I know i've been trying all day


----------



## theotherwoman

it's back!


----------



## ocean

^Yay!!!


----------



## theotherwoman

it's not anymore 
it was for about 5 minutes


----------



## tribal girl

It's fine now. :D

I was cursing all day yesterday. I kept pressin' F5 constantly in the hopes that it'd be back up again. Beats doin' anythin' constructive. 

Nobody's postin' much atm though.


----------



## Vacuolate Tuna

I have three tumblrs!

The main one is for art and photography I find inspiring:
http://loveloveart.tumblr.com

I also have one for just my studio work:
http://alizey.tumblr.com

I ALSO have one for my cute kitty!
http://fuckyeahjubjub.tumblr.com

Please follow me, I always follow back!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## theotherwoman




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ocean

Hahaha Some of these are SO cute! 

The Panda is HILARIOUS. 
And I love the two examples of Tumblr working| Tumblr not working


----------



## unknownxpleasures

Posting for potential new followers


http://jocelynn666.tumblr.com


----------



## Kenickie

^^^ you guys it's my newb i adopted a long time ago


----------



## tribal girl

LOL, this is the second time this has happened to me now. 






I think I need to get a life, pronto!.


----------



## AmorRoark

Kenickie said:


>



Nobody says no to Panda. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJxY9YjvRO4&feature=related


----------



## SA

There used to be a time when SO actually provided some of the best app/gadget user info and how to. May I ask what it it is now?


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> LOL, this is the second time this has happened to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to get a life, pronto!.



i don't know how thats possible, but you upload a lot, i guess there has to be some kind of limit. once again i find myself searching tumblr themes...although i like my corky board looking one now.

ooo apparently i can rearrange my images on my tumblr like an actual bulletin board.


----------



## tribal girl

I _do_ post a lot of photos, but I'm in constant need of being visually stimulated. I can't help it. It's like an addiction. If I stumble upon a bunch of new photos I've never seen before, I won't stop until I've worked my way through the lot.






I like your new theme btw. You shouldn't change it.


----------



## Kenickie

bump


----------



## ocean

I am so addicted 
I created a secret page for a secret obsession..................(or not so secret)
I love your page keni......your theme is awesome.
I keep recommending TG on Tuesdays 
I need to go back through this thread and add others............


----------



## Kenickie

lol i'm obsessed


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> I am so addicted
> I created a secret page for a secret obsession..................(or not so secret)



LOL what is it?. I mean, I guessed the obsession, I mean what's the address?. :D

I can't be arsed separating my obsessions. OK, so I post way too much Mary, but there's no way I'm gonna start up a separate blog because of it. That hillbilly guy has made several comments where he's said that I have the only unofficial Mary Timony fan club on  tumblr. I like that thought. I mean, her brother already subscribed to my youtube videos so that's more than enough for me atm.


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Wow. That's pretty cool!


----------



## ocean

TG, that's awesome!!!

I will PM you the addy for my secret page. hahahhahaa
I'm too embarrassed to release it publicly.
(I feel like a 12 yr old)


----------



## Kenickie

i spent forever this morning working on the coding for my new theme. i'm fucking proud. it's based off of this theme, and after 2 hours of tweaking, making headers, looking up colour codes, i have arrived at this:






its got infinite scrolling so you never have to flip through pages to see all my FABULOUS TUMBLS. 

yes. there are still tiny tweaks i need to make -- my header colour is not the same as the other FF9999, and the edges don't match up all the way but i'm hella satisfied atm.


----------



## ocean

^That is awesome!!!!
The infinite scroll is great!!

Good work!!


----------



## Kenickie

thanks ocean


----------



## Kenickie

did tg change her name?!


----------



## tribal girl

Yep, I did (Blood Tree). 

I decided to go with something more Ms. Timony related as that's mostly what I post anyway, with a smattering of other randomness. It seems I've become truly obsessed, and may have to put my kstew duties on hold until I simmer down somewhat.


----------



## Kenickie

i changed my name too, since i discovered you can! 

it's now dixiemafia.tumblr.com


----------



## tribal girl

It seems even Zooey Deschanel cannot resist the charms of tumblr. I believe this to be genuine. 

http://zooeydeschanel.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> It seems even Zooey Deschanel cannot resist the charms of tumblr. I believe this to be genuine.
> 
> http://zooeydeschanel.tumblr.com/



omg i totally believe it


----------



## AmorRoark

Ouhh. Following.


----------



## Kenickie

http://lilyroseallenblog.tumblr.com/


lily allen also has a real blog. NO ONE CAN RESIST TUMBLR.


----------



## Kenickie

this is one of the weirdest tumblrs i've found, it's basically 90s nostalgia, in its entire terrifying glory. 
i've downloaded all of the mixtapes that this person has posted, they all have titles like "MIDDLE SCHOOL DANCE 2001" and "PIZZA PARTY 1998", they are amazingly terrible (i put on the headphones so pander doesn't have to hear Aqua or LFO or Nelly) but so fucking good it's a sin.

http://backstreetboys1993-2001.tumblr.com


----------



## tribal girl

^Oh yeah, I've noticed that one before. I didn't start following them for some reason though. But I do follow another 90s related tumblr which you might also like. 

http://thereal1990s.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

i re-did this morning, for something much cleaner and sleeker


----------



## ocean

those pix are all hot.
I love snow white smoking.


----------



## Kenickie

lol snow white is doing blow! :D


----------



## ocean

YEah, I went to your page and saw it big.
I have bad eye sight :D


----------



## ocean

So, can you tell when someone recommends you on Tuesdays? or when you are highlighted for the week?

I recommended you this past Tues. Keni 
I'm wondering if our votes have put TG in the spotlight a bit?!?!


----------



## tribal girl

I can't say I've ever noticed anywhere which highlights whether I've been recommended or not. I've had a steady increase of followers. Some of which drop off, then all of a sudden I'll get a surge again. I think since I've been posting more riot grrrl themed kinda stuff, I've had a few more followers. 

And on that note, this week I recommended *handmadeluck*.


----------



## ocean

They should really let you know when you've been chosen 
I will have to search the 'personalities' to see if you're in there..........


----------



## tribal girl

^Believe me, I'm self-obsessed enough to check. :D

I'd also like to recommend *tastelikestatic*.

Who're you guys really into following?.


----------



## ocean

I really like *Cabbagerose* and *a cottage in the woods *.

I also really like YOURS tg, and Keni's 
I will post more that I like later


----------



## tribal girl

D'aw. 

http://suicideblonde.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

http://sirmitchell.tumblr.com/

http://area5.tumblr.com/

http://thatswhatshesaidquotes.tumblr.com/

http://cadiarosa.tumblr.com/


----------



## ocean

*doilies*
*Sweethomestyle
thappiness
**
fuckyeahcutefood*


----------



## tribal girl

http://creepyshow.tumblr.com/

Too awesome. I  it. :D


----------



## TrippyTufty

Tumblr-nice


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie

okay if the customization of this site wasn't off the chain enough

i found out how to customize your dashboard.

http://asholay.tumblr.com/post/707286065/how-to-change-your-tumblr-dash-bkgrnd






my new dash!


----------



## tribal girl

Ooh, thanks. :D


----------



## ocean

*bohemiansugar*

This one has my heart. 
I want to reblog like everything.


----------



## Kenickie

what little girls are made of

nsfw

i don't know, but some of the photos made me cry?


----------



## ocean

^Wow. Some of those photos are really disturbing.............
and um, why was Edward Norton thrown in there? hahaha


----------



## Kenickie

http://zombiesenelghetto.tumblr.com/

punk/vintage tumblr


----------



## spork

http://tomhanksimals.tumblr.com/


----------



## tribal girl

I know there's a way for people to comment on your posts, but sometimes I really wanna respond to some of those comments. Does anyone know if it's possible?.

I wanted to ask something else too, but I forget. It'll come to me.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Here's my tumblr --- http://fetalmirage.tumblr.com/

The website's an awful addiction of mine, actually.  It drains away a lot of my productivity o.0


----------



## tribal girl

^Join the club. Following.


----------



## tribal girl

Cheers. I'll look into it tomorrow, I'm too _<snip>_ for that kind of affair now.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## tribal girl

I recently added a streampad to my page which enables you to play all the music you've posted on your page. Hence the steady increase in audio posts. :D

http://www.streampad.com/getit#


----------



## theotherwoman

I seem to be getting the error message every time i click to do anything


----------



## welshmick

http://copetes.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> i recently added a streampad to my page which enables you to play all the music you've posted on your page. Hence the steady increase in audio posts. :d
> 
> http://www.streampad.com/getit#


----------



## ebola?

I have spread to tumblr:

fuck yeah

ebola


----------



## Jamshyd

^ LMAO This is perfect!

... I'd follow you if I remembered what my Tumblr page was called... or my sign-in info for that matter... haha.

Yeah I'm back to blogger. This tumbler stuff is too ADHD for me... it's like the twitter of blogs .


----------



## Kenickie

UGH JAMMY.

ebola was tumblring like a fool there for a minute


----------



## Jamshyd

Speaking of which: majthub.blogspot.com

Ken: the latest entry has Qur'an in it. I think you'd enjoy it .


----------



## xstayfadedx

I have one but I like to keep it separate from bluelight.


----------



## Kenickie

well okay then 8)


----------



## ocean

I need to keep up with mine- I've let it fall to the wayside. 
I got on yesterday and posted a couple things but miss it.
I need a new theme I think.


----------



## Kenickie

i still really like my theme, but i think i might change the colours.


----------



## ocean

Yeah, I need infinite scroll.......


----------



## tribal girl

I've just added Grooveshark instead of streampad. There's a whole bunch of songs you can choose from that you wouldn't normally be able to find on tumblr to reblog. 

Mine has a theme. 

I'm also gonna be joining forces with Somehillbilly to co-run the fuckyeahwildflag page.


----------



## ocean

^Cool!!


----------



## tribal girl

Here it is. 

http://fuckyeahwildflag.tumblr.com/

I'm saving all the good Mary stuff for my own tumblr, and FYWF gets the rest.


----------



## tribal girl

OMG, this tumblr is so good. :D

http://heckyeahfood.tumblr.com/


----------



## ocean

OMG. I love the food tumblrs.
All the cute shit.
Cute or Pretty food gets me........
Though some of the yummiest food is the ugliest :D


----------



## grimble crumble

I wish i could could figure out how to better customize my page. I dont want to start posting all my pics until the page its dope enough to show them 

someone teach my the tumblr tricks!


----------



## tribal girl

^Refer to page one. It should explain it all. 

If not. Feel free to ask me anything. I'll help you out as best as I can.


----------



## grimble crumble

tribal girl said:


> ^Refer to page one. It should explain it all.
> 
> If not. Feel free to ask me anything. I'll help you out as best as I can.



ahh its all becoming clear now 

theres a few more things im trying to work out, if I cant figure them out you might be getting a pm


----------



## tribal girl

No worries.


----------



## grimble crumble

tribal- you know anything about infinite scroll?

I *need* infinite scroll.

someone enlighten me please.


----------



## tribal girl

Try this: http://tumblring.net/making-your-tumblr-an-endless-scrolling-page/

If that doesn't work, ask kenickie. I think she still has infinite scroll, or at least knows how to go about it.


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl is right. some layouts are made to not allow infinite scrolling, but if that code doesn't work, i'd try this tumblr for codes: http://sleeplessthemes.tumblr.com/tagged/codes

he makes amazing layouts btw!

anything besides the codes listed above, some minor decorative shit (fonts, colours,) and i'm retarded. i'm happy to share anything i can help you with though.


----------



## spork

http://chickswithstevebuscemeyes.tumblr.com/


----------



## etherdesign

http://breadpeople.tumblr.com

Genius.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i made one. it's addicting...

bigpharma.tumblr.com


----------



## Kenickie

following you owlie


----------



## Dtergent

I've just started following you guys. I've just started following people in general. 

As if I needed another black hole for the little spare time I have left.


----------



## Kenickie

~following you dtergent ~


----------



## grimble crumble

everytime I try and post a song on my tumblr from grooveshark it just comes up as a red x  no good


----------



## tribal girl

Do you test it before adding it to your play list?. Sometimes the links are dead so it's always best  to check before adding them.

I'm officially addicted to tumblr. I spend more time on there than here. I currently have my main blog, side appreciation blog, and another one I kinda got asked to be an admin on. T'is time consuming.


----------



## grimble crumble

yeah it plays fine on grooveshark then pops up as the red x on tumblr 

for real tho I wish i would have made a blog this summer instead, sooooo addicting


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## lystra

oi--

http://forevermountainous.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

where is the tribal girl??!?!


----------



## tribal girl

Gone. 

I've had enough. I'm wasting far too much of my life on the internet posting utter crap when I should be focussing on my job and having fun. I've also deactivated my youtube account. Sorry guys, have fun without me.


----------



## whataboutheforests

http://whataboutheforests.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

buh dump


----------



## ektamine

I'll have to check it out, after reading this thread.

I seem to intentionally ignore all these new 'web 2.0' hype websites like flickr, tumblr, twitter, facebook, etc etc etc etc etc. I know, thats irrational, I should educate myself about them first.. I just hate this new 'social internet' craze 

Thats what bluelight is for!!
(Not talking about tumblr, but rather social networking sites)

None-the-less, it seems many people here recommend it so I guess I'll swallow my pride and check it out :D


----------



## tribal girl

flickr's not new, it's been around for _ages_.


----------



## ektamine

True... its just this 2.0 craze along with the 'cutsie naming' thats new, at least new to me


----------



## Changed

http://homemadegods.tumblr.com/

re-started my shit


----------



## ektamine

Cool site man
It feels 'clean'.


----------



## tribal girl

Changed said:


> http://homemadegods.tumblr.com/
> 
> re-started my shit



Me too. 

_*hangs head in shame*_

_<snip>_


----------



## tribal girl

Oh, btw there's an add on for firefox which enables you to reblog your own posts (which is useful if you have a tumblog), see who unfollows you, respond to comments etc. Most of the time I have it off cuz it slows things down and makes the dashbord look a lil' ugly. I just switch it on when I need to use one of the functions.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/missing-e/


----------



## grimble crumble

for some odd reason groovshark widgets only work for me if i post them as videos. have no idea why.


----------



## Changed

ektamine said:


> Cool site man
> It feels 'clean'.



thanks... perhaps too clean? I'm just OCD about minimalism...


----------



## tribal girl

^That's odd. Sometimes it depends on your theme, i.e it might be slightly more difficult to paste the code in the right place. Just in case you're doing it wrong (and for others) I'll post some instructions. 

Once you have your code copied from Grooveshark all you need to do is:
1) go to your dash and select customise
2) select theme
3) then chose the custom HTML button
4) search through the text for custom CSS (it's usually underlined in red)
5) paste your code after this text
6) save and close (or select preview before saving and you should see whether it's at the top of your page or not)


----------



## grimble crumble

tribal girl said:


> ^That's odd. Sometimes it depends on your theme, i.e it might be slightly more difficult to paste the code in the right place. Just in case you're doing it wrong (and for others) I'll post some instructions.
> 
> Once you have your code copied from Grooveshark all you need to do is:
> 1) go to your dash and select customise
> 2) select theme
> 3) then chose the custom HTML button
> 4) search through the text for custom CSS (it's usually underlined in red)
> 5) paste your code after this text
> 6) save and close (or select preview before saving and you should see whether it's at the top of your page or not)



appreciate the help, but I ment just trying to post one song as one audio post. I dont really like having a full playlist on there constantly viewable which is what I think those instructions give you.

I always se people jsut post a grooveshark song as a post, but I can only do it if I post it as a video, which is cool i guesse but it kind of sucks because the song then in only playble on your tumblr page and not playable on your dash. get what im saying?

anyone else have this problem


----------



## kaywholed

hmm.  tumblr looks nice, swell interface. is there an alternative that you can run on your own box, instead of relying on the tumblr service?


----------



## Changed

kaywholed said:


> hmm.  tumblr looks nice, swell interface. is there an alternative that you can run on your own box, instead of relying on the tumblr service?



yep!


----------



## Kenickie

http://jonathanoconner.com/tumblrr.htm

turn your entire tumblr log into a single image

somehow amy winehouse dominates mine


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Kenickie said:


> http://jonathanoconner.com/tumblrr.htm
> 
> turn your entire tumblr log into a single image
> 
> somehow amy winehouse dominates mine



I find this extremely amusing.


----------



## kaywholed

Changed said:


> yep!



what is it?


----------



## Changed

kaywholed said:


> what is it?



http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/custom_domains


----------



## Changed

Kenickie said:


> http://jonathanoconner.com/tumblrr.htm
> 
> turn your entire tumblr log into a single image
> 
> somehow amy winehouse dominates mine



doesn't do anything for me 

using the latest version of FF


----------



## Kenickie

Changed said:


> doesn't do anything for me
> 
> using the latest version of FF



this is mine:


----------



## ocean

I need to stop abandoning my Tumblr for weeks at a time 
I miss Tumblr.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i recently discovered my fav "_Masochist - Erotic Model & Performer_" has a tumblr page woot lol. NSFW obvs http://skin-diamond.tumblr.com/


----------



## kaywholed

Changed said:


> http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/custom_domains



i dont want to point my url to their shit. 

i want to install a package on a server in my house to host that shit for me for free.


----------



## Kenickie

http://omg.topherchris.com/autotumblrmeme/


----------



## Dtergent

I think tumblr gives us insight into our generation-- it's all about the layout.


----------



## kaywholed

Dtergent said:


> I think tumblr gives us insight into our generation-- it's all about the layout.



queue marshall mcluhan


----------



## Kenickie

the dashboard redesign SUCKS


----------



## grimble crumble

Kenickie said:


> the dashboard redesign SUCKS


yuuuuup


----------



## Kenickie

i installed a greasemonkey script that reverted it back to the old dashboard, phew


----------



## CbRoXiDe

http://cbroxide.tumblr.com/

i'm posting stuff to no-one, it is sad. follow me, i'm lonely haha.


----------



## Kenickie

followed


----------



## Axed

explosionnnnn.tumblr.com

Basically the inner machinations of my mind, spewed onto a blog and represented by lots of pictures.


----------



## justsomeguy

CbRoXiDe said:


> http://cbroxide.tumblr.com/
> 
> i'm posting stuff to no-one, it is sad. follow me, i'm lonely haha.



I would but its making my eyes bleed.


----------



## Kenickie

i finally ditched my theme that i had lovingly used for almost the entire time i had a tumblr


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


> the dashboard redesign SUCKS



I'm used to it now. Plus the new private message function is a blessing.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

There really is no point to my tumblr but it makes _me_ happy.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## AmorRoark

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> There really is no point to my tumblr but it makes _me_ happy.



It makes me happy too!


----------



## lostNfound

^ I didn't know. I like your tumblr from the quick look I just had AEP.

I've been avoiding tumblr & looking through them because it's just another thing I could get lost in.


----------



## Kenickie

image collection factory, for sure.


----------



## Kenickie

holy _shit._ i totally freaked out! 

now i'm totally terrified that i'm not reblogging the best shit anymore, what if they stop following me??? 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/

~that moment when someone famous follows you~






still not as good as when amanda palmer answered me on twitter :D lol


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

AmorRoark said:


> It makes me happy too!







lostNfound said:


> ^ I didn't know. I like your tumblr from the quick look I just had AEP.
> 
> I've been avoiding tumblr & looking through them because it's just another thing I could get lost in.



Its a giant time-suck, stay far far away haha.


----------



## tribal girl

^It is!. But you know what?, I've come into contact with some really awesome people just by posting random shit. A bit like bluelight really.


----------



## xstayfadedx

http://www.islashedyourtires.tumblr.com


----------



## justsomeguy

awesome.  it has music that i can't turn off.

oh i found the off button.


----------



## xstayfadedx

lol good job :D


----------



## ocean

The new layout is bothering me......
Its harder for me to search


----------



## tribal girl

^It's really annoying at first, but after about a week you kinda forget about it.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I wonder who has the most followers hahah


----------



## grimble crumble

EDIT: nvm, apparently my computer hates vimeo, disregard this


----------



## mikemikenj

starting to get back into ittt http://littleguybigcity.tumblr.com


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I hate pages with music that plays automatically.


----------



## mikemikenj

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I hate pages with music that plays automatically.



sorry lady. I'll fix that haha


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yours wouldn't pause 
But because of the two very yummy boys I didn't close the window and instead found my mute button.


----------



## mikemikenj

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Yours wouldn't pause
> But because of the two very yummy boys I didn't close the window and instead found my mute button.



Hahaha they are quite yummy indeed.


----------



## Kenickie

i missed tumblr more than i missed BL 

terrible of me, i know, but i don't care.


----------



## grimble crumble

anyone know how to post spotify songs on tumblr.

ps, spotify is the shit and fairly new for people in america ive heard, if you dont have it GET IT.


----------



## Kenickie

no clue, and i'm usually good at the tumblr thing


----------



## Kenickie

i think tumblr proves that girls are just as (and maybe worse) disgusting and sex obsessed and cruel as boys. i was just followed by a tumblr so gory and pedo feeling i don't know if i can follow them back.

makes me feel good though, to see girls posting pictures of guts and dead animals and naked teens.


----------



## Owl Eyed

http://glowfag.tumblr.com/


----------



## undead

So I originally created a tumblr page to display my photography and artwork, not knowing yet how awesome tumblr would be, so I then said "fuck it" and created one for artwork that I really like. Well... due to my extreme desire to categorize things, I've found myself now maintaining 5 different pages (and I'm sure eventually more will pop up). They are as follows!

My photography and artwork.
Artwork I really like.
Photography and photos of things I find interesting.
Girls I wanna fuuuuuuuck and hot pictures of chicks.
Pictures of things I like from the pre 1960s era.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

undead said:


> Photography and photos of things I find interesting.



Love this one.



undead said:


> Artwork I really like.



This is the one exception to music players on tumblr. Eskmo, Four Tet, Venetian Snares? A yes yes.


----------



## undead

Schpanks!


----------



## Kenickie

how can you keep up with all of them? i was amazed tribal girl could do two pages, much less a gazillion


----------



## undead

^ Honestly... it's not very difficult for me. Like I said, I categorize like a fucking MAD man so it's kinda like I just funnel images through a sifter and spit em out in their proper location. I'm just a weirdo like that though. That's why, like I said... I'll probably end up creating another one or two. It's really out of control! :D




amanda_eats_pandas said:


> This is the one exception to music players on tumblr. Eskmo, Four Tet, Venetian Snares? A yes yes.



Oh... well then it's a shame I took the player off! :D

It seems the general consensus is that people don't like them so I took mine off like... yesterday? I saved the code though. Perhaps I should put it back on???


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

undead said:


> Oh... well then it's a shame I took the player off! :D
> 
> It seems the general consensus is that people don't like them so I took mine off like... yesterday? I saved the code though. Perhaps I should put it back on???





amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I hate pages with music that plays automatically.



Generally they make me do this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 but the music choice was top notch so I was okay with it.


----------



## undead

Omigawd, first... I love that episode of The Simpsons and I remember LOL'ing in firreal life when that part happened. Second, always the sweet talker, you. 

I'll put it back up since I know the RIGHT people like it. =P


----------



## buriedlies

Filled with annoying hipsters and lesbians galore.

Yet, I still find myself addicted, and oh god! It just won't stop. I love you, Tumblr. You filthy mistress. 

Hell yeah, would love to follow some bluelighters.

Mine:
http://buriedlies.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

hmm, mine again

http://dixiemafia.tumblr.com


----------



## itscoredawg

http://spilltheblood.tumblr.com

Mine!


----------



## Dave

Not mine, but awesome: ANIMALS TALKING IN ALL CAPS.


----------



## Renz Envy

http://brolex.tumblr.com/


----------



## Changed

I made a journal type thing when I went to Thailand this summer: http://siamsuperstar.tumblr.com/page/7 

It can be read in chronological order from page 7-->1

looking back on my pictures and writing just brought a smile to my face-- that's the one reason I've continued using tumblr for 2 years


----------



## whataboutheforests

here's mine

http://whataboutheforests.tumblr.com/


----------



## EbowTheLetter

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> There really is no point to my tumblr but it makes _me_ happy.



the happiness...it is contagious.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i love tumblr. it and bluelight are very intertwined for me. i am SomeOtherTime, but i never post or re-blog on there. only favorite others' contributions. and my likes (of others') has hit 4 digits.


----------



## Kenickie

that's not a real link to anything.

this looks like you though:

http://someothertime.tumblr.com/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^no, that's the person who has the url i wanted. but damn, even beyond the url, that looks like it could be my tumblr account. anyway, thanks, i fixed the link in my post. though i thought people could see your "likes" on tumblr. i don't see that on my page, so there isn't much to it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

and what is your tumblr account? the one you have posted at the beginning of this thread is just 3 text-posts in a peaceful, european looking language and a video about making paper airplanes.

edit:
and while i can't find this on my tumblr page, my likes.


----------



## Kenickie

dixiemafia.tumblr.com


----------



## Albion

Oooh

http://appetiteforillustration.tumblr.com/


----------



## Care




----------



## Kenickie

bad idea -- the girls that populate tumblr are virgins because of these reasons:

14 or under
saving their virginities for fictional characters (usually in noncanonical situations)
in foreign countries (most of the 14 year old girls i follow are in Turkey or Georgia)

and what about me? i'm no fucking /b/tard, but i post on 4chan, AND tumblr. 

that's saying something, most people i know that cruise 4chan just lurk.


----------



## Changed

Kenickie said:


> dixiemafia.tumblr.com



uhh... I think you favorited something I posted a while ago-- small world.


----------



## rangrz

*NSFW*: 










I'M /B/TARD
SON OF A BITCH TUMBLRFAG
TUMBLRFAG IS PIG
DO YOU WANT A SKINNYJEANS?
DO YOU WANT A WHAT IS AIR?
TUMBLRFAG IS PIG DISGUSTING
xXxVIRGINHIPSTERXxX IS A MURDERER
FUCKING TUMBLR!

LOL, I am indeed a /b/tard. But I became a tum/b/lrfag recently. Here is mine http://sqrtofpitimesi.tumblr.com/


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

EbowTheLetter said:


> the happiness...it is contagious.


 
Oh you.


----------



## Kenickie

does anyone change their theme as much as i do? i swear to god i change it every two weeks or so.


----------



## Kenickie

i added a page to my tumblr, which is exciting if i actually end up following through. look:











it takes a bit of coding but i hope to keep it up


----------



## Southern Devil

Just got one, but will take a little getting use to. Seems very simple, yet very packed with information. 

We shall see.


----------



## Kenickie

dixiemafia -- virgas

i know, i'm a terrible person. but shit, tribal girl has gone through a couple urls, i'm allowed to have one name change


----------



## blue waffle

rangrz said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M /B/TARD
> SON OF A BITCH TUMBLRFAG
> TUMBLRFAG IS PIG
> DO YOU WANT A SKINNYJEANS?
> DO YOU WANT A WHAT IS AIR?
> TUMBLRFAG IS PIG DISGUSTING
> xXxVIRGINHIPSTERXxX IS A MURDERER
> FUCKING TUMBLR!
> 
> LOL, I am indeed a /b/tard. But I became a tum/b/lrfag recently. Here is mine http://sqrtofpitimesi.tumblr.com/


same here rangrz, i thought tumblr sounded so dumb and just for stupid emo hipsters but now im addicted
lol for laughs, look up "suicide" in the tags.. the posts are all a bunch of emo lil teenies crying about their first world problems.. maybe ima bad person for laughin but i sure thought it was funny


----------



## Kenickie

i made a blog roll. i like this "extra pages" thing.

can you spot some of the bluelighters i follow?


----------



## DrugMistress

Everyday i'm tumblin.

http://drug-mistress.tumblr.com/

Follow me


----------



## Miss_vanilla

aaargh.  I love tumblr and pinterest.  Too much, I have to set limits on myself otherwise I'd literally be on there all day ...


----------



## AmorRoark

Aw man, Keni, I'm not on there! Then again I've nearly abandoned my page.

Edit: Nevermind. I see me.   Cool blogroll!


----------



## Kenickie

yeah you are!

look!






first row, bitch!

almost right on top of tribal girl


----------



## AmorRoark

I'd like to be literally on top of tribal girl! :D


----------



## Kenickie

lol me too!


----------



## D n A

http://fupaz.tumblr.com
http://foodpornnetwork.tumblr.com


----------



## ricardo08

i got one. hardly use it though.

http://suburban-beverages.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

i made a new tumblr, after PB suggested I scan, tumbl, and tag all my paper correspondence, a lot of which are so delicate and old they are falling apart. i'm willing to make a project out of it. 

http://lettersfromgirls.tumblr.com


----------



## 33Hz

Kenickie said:


> i made a new tumblr, after PB suggested I scan, tumbl, and tag all my paper correspondence, a lot of which are so delicate and old they are falling apart. i'm willing to make a project out of it.
> 
> http://lettersfromgirls.tumblr.com



Awesome. :]

Edit: Tempted to write you a letter but I don't really know the first thing about you so I wouldn't know where to begin! Oh wait. It's for girls only? How come?


----------



## AmorRoark

That's really cool Kenickie!


----------



## Kenickie

33Hz said:


> Edit: Tempted to write you a letter but I don't really know the first thing about you so I wouldn't know where to begin! Oh wait. It's for girls only? How come?



erm, i don't know! i guess because only girls write me letters? it started out as just my archive, but now i'm not sure how much i'm willing to put into it. these letters are interesting because they tell stories about their lives in whatever way they want to, and they aren't really about me. it's just interesting to look at the inside lives of whoever. i think i'll keep it girls only, if people decide to send me letters or submit their own saved letters. girl stories don't get told as often as they should, and it keeps the scope smaller, so i can manage it. as it is only like .005% of the scans i've made have gone up, and it feels daunting.



AmorRoark said:


> That's really cool Kenickie!



thanks!


----------



## baher

Wow never knew there was this amazing Tumblr base society within BL.  Amazing. i'm going to follow everyone. LOL http://buhrahyan.tumblr.com/post/9203692623/its-funny-how-i-saved-this-photograph-i-found-on


----------



## baher

http://buhrahyan.tumblr.com/ user name = rehab *enjoii *


----------



## baher

awesome project.  I'm a fan!


----------



## baher

lawl. +1 follower. http://buhrahyan.tumblr.com/


----------



## baher

LOLOL.  Damn you're on point with the bunch of emo lil teens. only negative thing about tumblr is when i see a dope tumblr i always look to see how old the person is if there's a description.  I hate when i find a dope tumblr and the foo is 14...lol


----------



## Kenickie

i gave up tumblr for lent  but i did make a massive queue on both tumblrs (well, as much as i could on the letters one) and it's now on my blacklist of sites until april 8th  i spent way too much time on that site and have a lot of writing work that needs to be done without any of that distraction.


----------



## Jean-Paul

http://lydiachaos.tumblr.com/
b/c i only have like 4 followers. good if you like gifs of robert downey jr.


----------



## t.ska

http://porb.tumblr.com/ on those who seek understanding of the universe. Philp k dick terencemckenna watts shaminism ect ect


----------



## Kenickie

i gave up on giving up because i'm a quitter


----------



## Seyer

http://2c-cosmic.tumblr.com/


----------



## joezraptor

http://lsdkat.tumblr.com/
:3


----------



## lunae

http://lunae-solisque.tumblr.com/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

virgas, your latest avatar is good stuff. so is the text that reads across the top of your page, "my sister says the saddest things." what a beautiful song title.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> virgas, your latest avatar is good stuff. so is the text that reads across the top of your page, "my sister says the saddest things." what a beautiful song title.


----------



## 33Hz

Jean-Paul said:


> http://lydiachaos.tumblr.com/
> b/c i only have like 4 followers. good if you like gifs of robert downey jr.



Having a lot of followers isn't that great. It fills you with a false sense of grandeur that isn't particularly healthy for ones ego. I preferred it when I only had a few hundred, it's more intimate and social.  

“A while back, Dick, Barry and I agreed that what really matters is what you like, not what you are like… Books, records, films — these things matter. Call me shallow but it's the fucking truth. And by this measure, I was having one of the best dates of my life.”

Pretty much sums up tumblr for me. You can gain a mass of followers just by shit-posting stuff you like, rather than blogging about what you actually are like. That said, it's a fucking great multimedia source and a good platform to get some of your own stuff out there.


----------



## Seyer

Just started up my own Architecture blog as Ive loved it my whole life: http://detrodesign.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kenickie

tweakyb said:


> Just started up my own Architecture blog as Ive loved it my whole life: http://detrodesign.tumblr.com/



cool! followed


----------



## Kenickie

man, that feel when you get a message on twitter that says



> You've got the most awesome tumblr in the world.You are my fucking soulmate!



from a hot teenage goth in Spain it's just like, yeah, keep walking where ya going, this is my dick, homie, this is what i'm into


----------



## Owl Eyed

new layout and errthing.

http://glowfag.tumblr.com


----------



## Seyer

^ I like.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Owl Eyed said:


> new layout and errthing.
> 
> http://glowfag.tumblr.com


 


tweakyb said:


> ^ I like.


----------



## Keaton

>.>
I just leave these here
http://chemicalifenhancement.tumblr.com/

Http://dreadpiratear.tumblr.com


----------



## addictivepersona

Owl Eyed said:


> new layout and errthing.
> 
> http://glowfag.tumblr.com


I'm really glad I'm home alone right now.  I've been sitting here laughing/giggling for like fifteen minutes.

I should resubscribe to this thread so I can view all ya'lls tumblrs. _have another way to waste my time_.


----------



## Owl Eyed

^___________^


----------



## Kenickie

i feel like there should be some bluelight megapost


----------



## Keaton

Keaton said:


> >.>
> I just leave these here
> http://chemicalifenhancement.tumblr.com/
> 
> Http://dreadpiratear.tumblr.com



Chemlife is a drug theme >.>
But Dreadpiratear is my main blog


----------



## Renz Envy

http://brolex.tumblr.com/


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## whataboutheforests

http://whataboutheforests.tumblr.com/

http://roamthesolarfields.tumblr.com/


----------



## Owl Eyed

i have like 4 followers. giglz.


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## undead

Owl Eyed said:


> i have like 4 followers. giglz.



I is one!


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


> i have like 4 followers. giglz.


LOL me 2


----------



## Kenickie

lol me too!


----------



## Seyer

245


----------



## Kenickie

TUMBLR CRUSH!! hdksjfhdsjkgbf i love it when that happens


----------



## Owl Eyed

www.glowfag.tumblr.com

make me famuse bluelgte


----------



## undead

Baby gurl, you so fly. I  yer page.

I've put a bunch more into mine lately. All my own original photography and if you go back far enough some of my artwork. deadseriousyall.tumblr.com


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

look how hip their guidelines are, "We're not in the business of profiting from adult-oriented videos and hosting this stuff is fucking expensive." tumblr profits? i figured it was just some magic site existing in the inexplicable. i certainly don't pay anything or see any ads. other than spam. which i was trying to figure out how to report.


----------



## psychedelixxx

www.infuckingsanity.tumblr.com


----------



## Owl Eyed

changed my url:

http://gurl-pls.tumblr.com


----------



## Kenickie

argh everyone should FORSAKE THE SINGLE COLUMN! multiple columns, infinite scroll, lots of outside link, pack that page with info!

i guess i just don't really like single column


----------



## euphoria

undead said:


> Baby gurl, you so fly. I  yer page.
> 
> I've put a bunch more into mine lately. All my own original photography and if you go back far enough some of my artwork. deadseriousyall.tumblr.com





oh man, this is incredible. nice.


----------



## Lost Ego

http://kungfusolberg.tumblr.com/
i started this blog a little over a year ago. its pretty much just me-and-my-thoughts-themed lol. nothing special tehee. follow me and ill follow back.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

http://idlemiind.tumblr.com/


----------



## Renz Envy

I propose we start a bluelight tumblr group.

Rules: 
1) Must follow everyone in the group
2) Goal is to help each other's blogs out
3) Give each other followers
4) Play the social networking site game as a team

If you're the type who uses tumblr to relax and you're not really into having to deal with a lot of followers, then that's fine. I am different in that I have fun on tumblr seeing how many people I can get to follow my blog as its a representation of myself.


----------



## Kenickie

tumblr just turned 6, insaneo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

it's amazing how weird tumblr gets. these girls have the strangest obsessions--ted bundy, dead deer, humber humbert, and spinal malformations are some common ones. i know i was a fuckedup kid, but damn.


----------



## Jean-Paul

the hot serial killers are the most interesting ones.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> it's amazing how weird tumblr gets. these girls have the strangest obsessions--ted bundy, dead deer, humber humbert, and spinal malformations are some common ones. i know i was a fuckedup kid, but damn.



i used to follow this blog called menophilia. i had to stop because at first it was cool fashion stuff, and it slowly turned into little girls with ghastly bruises on their thighs and arms, spinal malformations, dead cats, gore from japanese horror films, "photography" that was basically child porn, a bunch of other things. it was gross. i just went to go look at it to see if she was still active, and apparently so, but now password protected. ridiculous.


----------



## Kenickie

also i'm furious about pinning. you can click them and they go away, but only until your next refresh. its driving me insane! and not just pinning, but how so bad some of them are.

look at this american apparel ad:






not to be even more pissy, but god damnit! you're a company paying for this, and you can be bothered to learn size specifications for gifs? you're spoiling my god damn dashboard.


----------



## Keaton

Changed my URL
www.keaton-fox.tumblr.com


----------



## tribal girl

I have a new 90s themed blog which I just started. I now have 4 tumblrs to maintain altogether. 8(

http://alt90s.tumblr.com/


----------



## poopie

http://dogshaming.tumblr.com/

In case you ever wanted SNL's Dissing Your Dog to be a real thing too


----------



## Kenickie

twerking-to-indie-music.tumblr.com

it's just as amazing as it sounds


----------



## poopie

classy with a 'k' tumblr porn coming your way

nsfw, kitties

http://letmedothis.tumblr.com/


----------



## akautonomics

http://akautomatics.tumblr.com/


----------



## Cranoo

I'm gonna make a tumblr account now, I've always heared about it but don't know exactly what it is.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

G+ is my social networking site of choice.  Just dont have the want for anything further right now.  I've heard that tumblr is interesting though.


----------



## sweetsweetcyanide

Tumblr is amazing ^-^
You should check out my blog: http://smoke-that-sativa.tumblr.com


----------



## whynaught

http://amphetaminepsychosis.tumblr.com/ is my tumblr.  Going to go through this thread and follow y'all later


----------



## Seyer

http://zenful-mysteries.tumblr.com/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

flipping through these accounts, it's a shame more of yea don't contribute to the fashion thread. don't get discouraged if your first post doesn't get head; we see it and are paying attention. 

and damn, i prefer just about every other benzo but bars are sexy.


----------



## D n A

main
http://psychedildo.tumblr.com 

secondaries
http://love-and-bass.tumblr.com
http://foodpornnetwork.tumblr.com
http://snailocybin.tumblr.com
http://fupaz.tumblr.com



Kenickie said:


> also i'm furious about pinning. you can click them and they go away, but only until your next refresh. its driving me insane! and not just pinning, but how so bad some of them are.



you should download tumblr savior for google chrome. makes it so that you can get rid of pinned posts for good and also blacklist certain things from showing up on your dash


----------



## Seyer

Youre such a Tumblr whore, D  What have I done to you?


----------



## Kenickie

D n A said:


> you should download tumblr savior for google chrome. makes it so that you can get rid of pinned posts for good and also blacklist certain things from showing up on your dash



i have tumblr savior (safari), but i only really use it to blacklist spoilers
but i suppose i haven't seen a pin in awhile, i guess it's working.


----------



## Seyer

I dont have Tumblr Savior, and never have. I havent seen a pin in so long, maybe even a year. The only extension I use is Xkit which Ive only been using for about a month.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

sweetsweetcyanide said:


> Tumblr is amazing ^-^
> You should check out my blog: http://smoke-that-sativa.tumblr.com




Not found.

We couldn't find the page you were looking for.

Find out why you may have encountered 
this error.


----------



## Seyer

They either deactivated or change their URL 8)


----------



## D n A

Seyer said:


> Youre such a Tumblr whore, D  What have I done to you?


Yeah thanks, got a serious addiction here.



Kenickie said:


> i have tumblr savior (safari), but i only really use it to blacklist spoilers
> but i suppose i haven't seen a pin in awhile, i guess it's working.


There's a checkbox in the settings area that allows you to choose to unpin any pinned posts automatically so that they won't show on the dash. Maybe you already have it checked? It's so useful, I love it


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

so tumblr savior is the first i'd heard of apps to help you with tumblr. do any of you know of anything or have a strategy for managing your likes? it's an important archive to me, but i have long ago stopped developing short-term memories, am nearing 10,000 likes, and am sure many of them are doubles. and it's impossible to go through them all. is there some way other than dragging and dropping them all onto my computer and then going through and organizing in folders--which is a never ending project i am in with the few thousand fashion/film/portrait pics already on my comp--to organize your tumblr likes?


----------



## Kenickie

^^ that is a good question, and so far all i can say is use your queue more often, and have some discipline, darling! i keep my likes to under 500, and really at 350 i start getting nervous. i then spend an hour and decide what i liked to reblog or read later and deal with accordingly -- the queue or bookmarks or what have you, and get rid of the rest. i've zeroed out twice, but it was still saying i had "10" likes that were dead blogs which YOU CANT DEAL WITH FOR SOME FUCKING REASON. but i suppose this doesn't really matter for you because in the years i've been following you i've seen (meaning it appears in my dash, not when i go look at your blog) all of 8 times. what the fuck are you using tumblr for? because i'm using it as a living archive -- i'm an obsessive tagger and never use ridiculous tags so late at night i can be like -- christ what was that elle fanning editorial i really liked? i can use my tumblr effectively without having to shift through piles of doubles and just _shit._ this is a nice set of scripts but won't do shit for likes, and also depends on your browser. missing e seems to be hella hyped, but since the most recent redesign i don't know if it works. 

some guy says this:

You can search your tumblr likes with pages just like you can with your dashboard!
http://www.tumblr.com/likes/page/*pick a number* - for example my first like happens to be on http://www.tumblr.com/likes/page/565 - yours may be higher or lower depending. 
It makes it much easier to find something if you have 5,647 of them like I do.
Want to see someone else’s likes?
http://www.tumblr.com/liked/by/callmeblake 
(only works if they have their likes public though). 
Just insert their tumblr name at the end of that URL (in place of callmeblake).

i cannot stress the importance of tags, but that doesn't mean shit for you right now


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sounds like i fucked myself. i use tumblr to find and collect images. i am horribly paranoid about disappearing media. i can't watch _Pigen og skoene_, i already have difficulty finding quality davide sorrenti photos of james king, and soon no one will know who katiusha is and her modeling photos will begin to disappear. photo books go out of print and jpegs degrade every time they are re-saved. even if i copy an image to my computer, back it up on a external hard drive, & dropbox it, i still keep it "liked." (many) of these photos are of absurd importance to me.

i don't reblog or post often because i don't know those people and i am not trying to share with them. i guess it would be good to give back to the community by posting images  that i could not find on tumblr. or when i can only find a shitty copy on tumblr and use it as a lead to find a good copy through google. instead i am more selective in what i share, and do so with a community i love--bluelight.  

but a page would have helped me stay organized. now i have yet another impossible project.

thanks for looking into it and sharing your strategy. wish i would have asked a couple years ago.


----------



## Kenickie

What if you made your page private? Password protected?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sounds like an option. still have 10,000 unorganized photos to sort though.


----------



## Seyer

Id have to start a whole new blog to organize my 21k photos  It would probably be closer to 8k considering my blogs theme has changed quite a bit but now Ive found the perfect fit for it.


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> jpegs degrade every time they are re-saved.



Except they don't.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm no tech geek, but i'm pretty sure that yes, yes they do. you have an explanation of how a lossy format does not degrade upon being re-saved?


----------



## Max Power

Could we be talking about different things? I'm referring to saving a picture from a website to your hard drive. Then say transferring to a USB drive. No loss there.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

alright. apparently every time a jpeg is re-saved, as in opened and then some clicks "save as," it loses quality. but transferring from the internet to your hard drive is a direct copy, and does not involve loss. that latter bit of information is news to me. i was under the impression that by copying an image from a website to my hard drive, it was subject quality loss. you and other semi-legit sources say otherwise. i'm only 90% convinced. it really feels like the image loses quality. maybe it is the difference between viewing the image in my browser of choice and my image viewer of choice. 

either way, as jpegs are passed around, they are re-saved. negatively affecting the overall quality of images on this planet.


----------



## D n A

Yeah if I were you I would try organizing everything into a few separate blogs. I have 5+ different blogs each with their own content so I can separate things I've 'liked' into one area and keep it all saved so I can browse through later. It'll take you a while to go through all the photos but it'll be worth it.. and once it's over with, you can continue organizing your favorite images into those blogs so that you won't have to worry about sorting through a few thousand photos again


----------



## Seyer

What have I done to you, D?


----------



## Kenickie

ready for the yahoo! take over?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I hate Yahoo with a passion usually reserved for pedophiles and rapists.


----------



## Belisarius

^
That is like the best screen capture, ever.

Someone called this "GeoCities, Part Deaux", and that's about it.


----------



## Seyer

Lol, only 392 followers.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm absolutely horrified. how are you going to monetize a bunch of harry potter otp fandom blogs and "fashion photography" trying not to be child porn? tumblr "only" made 15 million dollars last year buy selling "promoted" posts to people like american apparel and coca cola. yahoo doesn't know what to do with the good things it gets (flickr) and will just end up ruining everything. i have no idea where i'm going to go if what looks like is going to happen happens. i mean tumblr has totally changed how i feel about the internet. i see pictures of murals and art that i see again in juxtapoz two months later, but it doesn't matter because my organization has already bitten, reblogged, promoted and shared that mural in valencia before juxtapoz could even send a photographer. in that way, it's totally made my job easier and put us in a better position in our field. i'm not sure where this kind of culture will be able to thrive. and by 'this culture' i mean women. i'm a redditor, but only post in a select few subreddits, and even then sometimes faced by shitheads with nothing better to do than follow me around. sometimes i go to /mu/ to see what the cretins are listening to.  the average pinterest user is something like 37, and there is no room for the 16 yr old serbian girl writing fan fiction, or the 22 yr old american girl making bondage porn gifs, or 13 year olds making one direction gif sets. where will all my armchair liberal social justice bloggers go?

yahoo has never had success with any single one of their million or billion dollar acquisitions. i doubt tumblr is going to break the cycle. anyone wanna be my friend on livejournal? 

someone on tumblr needs to make an 'internet angel' to pray to like the fourteen holy helpers. that we can pray to for tumblr, and when twitter breaks, and when facebook updates their privacy policy. 






Save us, Swartz


----------



## Seyer

Write a letter to your congressman, imo.


----------



## Kenickie

i don't know if my congressman even has a facebook, much less knows what a tumblr is.


----------



## llama112

I like Tumblr, it's fun!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

maybe pinterest is better.


----------



## Kenickie

maybe it could help you get organized, but it's a shopping website and it's next up on the plate (according to wsj) to be bought out by a big fish - some sources say they are looking for a buyer. and fuck that website. i don't care about weddings.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i don't care about weddings. maybe i wouldn't like pinterest. 

i've noticed the average tumblr-er seems to be younger than me though. i think it's making me cool again. teenagers curating media created by adults. that's an entire reality.


----------



## Kenickie

from unscientific polling, most of the people i follow are my age, or comfortably close. the youngest person i follow is 14, and she's from serbia. she's obsessed with kristen stewart () and draco malfoy. the oldest person i follow (who i don't know in real life) is 33 and she makes the most beautiful game of thrones things.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> from unscientific polling, most of the people i follow are my age, or comfortably close. the youngest person i follow is 14, and she's from serbia. she's obsessed with kristen stewart () and draco malfoy. the oldest person i follow (who i don't know in real life) is 33 and she makes the most beautiful game of thrones things.


the people i follow don't have ages. they are just programs. all began running when i created an account.


----------



## Kenickie

^^ i believe this must be how people feel about me


----------



## poopie

*ha*

http://thischarmingcharlie.tumblr.com/

The Peanuts meet The Smiths


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://anonymousmutekittenssociety.tumblr.com/

futuristic, sci-fi, cyberpunk.


----------



## Kenickie

there is a mass purge going on right now, hope all you survive


----------



## JoeTheStoner

started following people on tumblr, mostly young teenagers... i feel so old.  but alas, i sit her browsing gifs, sipping champagne and disaronno ( delicous btw) whilst bumpin some rhianna 






#all i see is $$$ signs


----------



## Kenickie

most swag ass post i've seen in ages


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ following you and dro can only get it to follow as resolution653, first one i made.

i started to post stuff i find on other sites. anything that looks pretty and cool. 
@ http://narcotictuberose.tumblr.com/ *some nudity but nothing raunchy.

not sure who is active from this thread but if anyone is lemme know the url and i'll follow as well.


----------



## Kenickie

yo joe - i'll start tagging posts i save for you as "joe the stoner" - i tag all my hydro posts as "hydrozuanacaine".


----------



## ebola?

God damned missing frames and/or truncation on tumblr gifs...

ebola


----------



## tribal girl

I started an 80s/90s *blog*.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lovely. glad to see ya post and your love of 80s/90s is still as strong as ever.  happy new year. =)

a new one from the person behind filmcaptures.com @ http://filmcapturesv2.tumblr.com/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

tribal girl said:


> I started an 80s/90s *blog*.


happy there's plenty of molly ringwald. does that mean you have multiple tumblr blogs?



JoeTheStoner said:


> a new one from the person behind filmcaptures.com @ http://filmcapturesv2.tumblr.com/


this is awesome. another great for swipe a screencap and guess the still. 




Kenickie said:


> drew barrymore


tumblr has guidelines? that photos of drew barrymore can violate?


----------



## BeckyLee

Mine is prettypeoplewithproblems.tumblr.com. I just started it to post a diatribe against the pharmaceutical industry, but will probably delete that, and use Tumblr PROPERLY! (It doesn't hurt that I have an 18yo housemate to help me out. )

PS- I'm following everyone who listed their tumblr in this thread. :-D


----------



## crusst

crusst.tumblr.com


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^gross.

the internet is so disorganized; it's chewing holes in my mind. and now that i actually post photos, i wanna plug my blog ... http://itisnotthename.tumblr.com/. hating that url.

edit:
_*Why can't I register this URL? Can you release an unavailable/inactive URL for me?
*Sorry, we don’t release taken, dormant, or terminated URLs/web addresses, nor can we put you in touch with the account owner(s)._

ain't that some shit. i'm sure they mean for the average person and will honor my request.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> http://itisnotthename.tumblr.com/. hating that url.



i'm finally going through your likes. christ woman, 16K? i'm not ready.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

me neither. no such thing as too much anna and elle, but you may soon disagree. careful in there.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

good shit droski. have you stumbled upon http://mpdrolet.tumblr.com/ ? pretty good photography one with sources.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> with sources.


that holds a lot of weight with me.



hydroazuanacaine said:


> they are individuals following a blog specifically because they share my aesthetic taste. i mean, damn, talk about targeted.


yup. most of the blogs following mine are populated with images of women being being face fucked, spit on, slapped, and so on. and/or underage "modeling" and stolen facebook pics. just the audience i was hoping to cultivate.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> yup. most of the blogs following mine are populated with images of women being being face fucked, spit on, slapped, and so on. and/or underage "modeling" and stolen facebook pics. just the audience i was hoping to cultivate.



yeesh. what audience _were_ you looking to cultivate?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

there are lots of beautiful magazines that i'm a huge fan of. none of them are exactly what i want, and i have a reasonable idea of what that is. i think that's good reason to create something. so i'm looking for people with the same taste. people that'd buy an independent fashion mag featuring photography with the grainy, film feel as opposed to the  glossy, digital look. photographers and writers that would be interested in contributing to such a publication. those with experience that might provide some free consultation because they'd want the project to be a success. 

i am quite sure those people are on tumblr. it's so easy to use. and all corners of the internet are full of vile. still, i'm thinking i might want to look into other platforms. well, if i ever get serious about this i'll certainly need to look into additional platforms. the idea for now was to be passively building an audience with time and effort i already give up to sorting through fashion and portrait photography. still is.

i'm getting some of the followers i want. wish there was a way to avoid the less savory. not like i'm going to stop posting pretty, young girls. might not tag thylane and laneya photos anymore. which is lame.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

http://dontletthemfade.tumblr.com & http://softasfuckfashion.tumblr.com


----------



## JoeTheStoner

what is that friggin like cartoon picture frame that keeps showing up on the dash ?


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> what is that friggin like cartoon picture frame that keeps showing up on the dash ?



ads. but we have ad blocker enabled so it's just a frame. i hear xkit guy is working on a work around.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ thx. shoulda known, seems obvious now


----------



## JoeTheStoner

can't believe how often i inadvertently stumble upon gay porn gifs, it's ridiculous.

like right now i was just searching for "parts of 4" http://partsof4.com/ and i get gifs of "Not Brothers Yet Part 4" 

whatevs! 8(


----------



## Querida

http://sullenquerida.tumblr.com/


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

yo how many followers do you all have?

i've only got 270, and it's time to change that. i know what has to be done for accumulate mass followers, but i've been resistant. until today, i was only following 230 blogs. i'm extremely picky because i use tumblr to find photos more than to share. but i'm going to temporarily change that, as following gets you followed. hopefully i don't lose too many when it comes time to purge. my goal is over 1k followers by 2016. 

i also realize i disadvantage myself by being such a selective, low-output poster and reblogger. that i will not change.

http://dontletthemfade.tumblr.com & http://softasfuckfashion.tumblr.com


----------



## Seyer

2,354 followers ; following 237

Follower count has been pretty much 2.3-2.4k for the last 1-1.5 years but I havent used Tumblr for almost 4 months now for personal reasons. Dont know if I can ever go back.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Seyer said:


> I havent used Tumblr for almost 4 months now for personal reasons. Dont know if I can ever go back.


like crack?


just crossed 2k followers.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ big up

 i use it the same way, more to find stuff than share stuff. years ago i'd spends hours on sites like visualoptimism, saving thousands of pics on my hard drive. tho i did find some satisfaction in having them all organized, it is just easier to scroll on tumblr and click like. 

like today, i had to reblog some deus ex(favorite game) concept art first new post i had in awhile, check likes, someone unfollows...





i especially enjoyed when i saw a post from an aesthetic blog that had some personal family shit and chick was like "fuck if you don't like it" lol =)

but yea "the purge" in need one as well. think i wanna make something more personal with more words...

btw i appreciate your* selectivity.* can recall more than a few times, follow someone then scrolling next day and it's just post after post for what seems like an eternity, like are you for real fam?... UNFOLLOW ;p


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> saving thousands of pics on my hard drive


my hard drive_s_ are a nightmare. if you select a cm of my desktop, it opens thousands of files. including galaxies within galaxies within galaxies (folders where i just threw everything into one folder, including past folders where i did the same). 

bumping this thread because tumblr has been doing a purge of its own. hotlinked images from tumblr used to never go bad (even if the original post was deleted on tumblr). no longer the case; they've recently begun the transition into red Xs in white boxes with haste. too bad. before tumblr i used to host on blogger. those are all still up half a dozen years later.


----------



## watermelon14

http://adderalll.tumblr.com


----------

